# Sliding into Heaven....



## PNA (Sep 17, 2006)

Any words needed to describe this act???!!!:lmao:


----------



## Kevin D Burns (Sep 17, 2006)

LOL, awesome find and use of contracting to your advantage.
I needed some humor today.


----------



## PNA (Sep 17, 2006)

Glad to make you laugh....


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 18, 2006)

I am not quite so sure I see this as a slide to HEAVEN ... precisely UP, that is... :scratch: 
Something tells me things might just as well go ... erm ... DOWN, and to ... well, there, you know? ... when this slide is being used.

All in all, joke apart, I find this slide mildly disconcerting. The mere thought of what will possibly be slid either up or down on this ... can eternal peace be guaranteed if you are asked to go sliding even in death?


----------



## PNA (Sep 18, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> I am not quite so sure I see this as a slide to HEAVEN ... precisely UP, that is... :scratch:
> Something tells me things might just as well go ... erm ... DOWN, and to ... well, there, you know? ... when this slide is being used.
> 
> All in all, joke apart, I find this slide mildly disconcerting. The mere thought of what will possibly be slid either up or down on this ... can eternal peace be guaranteed if you are asked to go sliding even in death?


 
LaFoto.. I can assure you that the intent of the photos was purely in an effort to create a humorous moment, witness the title and the leading statement. There is no reason to put the "joke apart".

There should not have been any interpretation of disrespect toward the living or dead, or any religious overtones. I'll leave that kind of thinking to the authorities.

I truly do not understand the need for my explanation when, in my humble opinion, it seems obvious that there is only humor in the photos.

Paul


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 18, 2006)

I take these with a good portion of humour myself. Believe me.
I hardly ever do anything else.

Only the thought of sliding a coffin DOWN that ramp ... disconcerts me. Your photos of the same don't. Don't get me wrong. 

Somehow a slide for coffins seems so ... well: what you felt too: so wrong that it is funny again.


----------

